# Canada-friendly tax apps and mileage tracking.



## newcanadian20 (Sep 18, 2017)

New (Canadian) driver here and trying to get everything figured out. Does anybody use QuickBooks Self Employed to help with staying organized/on top of taxes? 

To my fellow Canadians -- How much have you saved in deductions by tracking mileage, or is it only significant in the States where they get 53 cents for every mile?

Thanks.


----------

